
Ask HN: Negotiation platform idea. Would appreciate your feedback - lumo
A quick little survey to back an idea: a negotiation platform to be used in commercial support for software.<p>I&#x27;d really appreciate the input. Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1Sz4lgMMNtmkhEYJtC_qTPWyzF1Mp9wq-uej56LVk5AA&#x2F;viewform
======
lumo
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Sz4lgMMNtmkhEYJtC_qTPWyzF1M...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Sz4lgMMNtmkhEYJtC_qTPWyzF1Mp9wq-
uej56LVk5AA/viewform)

------
brudgers
A prototype might be a better way of getting feedback and interest.

Good luck.

~~~
lumo
You're right, I should look into it. Thanks.

